# Baby Brisket is still going......



## LarryWolfe (Jan 26, 2012)

I love making meals out of leftover's!  I had a little brisket and a little mac and cheese leftover.  At first I was going to make chili with the brisket.

So I decided to make kinda sorta 'Chili Mac'

Added the brisket to on can of enchilada sauce and let simmer until falling about, roughly 30 minutes.






Time to add the mac n cheese.









Time to eat.  This was pretty darn good if I may say myself!





Topped with a bit of mexiblend cheese and chips on the side.









Had to add some extra heat to mine!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 26, 2012)

How's a guy suppose to stick to his diet with a post like this. Looks great and very inventive Larry!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 26, 2012)

holy moly that looks good


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeez, I gained 5 lbs and got heartburn just from looking at that!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks good. Ditch the Texas Pete. That junk is made in Cincinatti or some other godforsaken place. Franks taste a lot mo betta. Course real testosterone laden manly men only eat Sirriachi sauce..uh rah. Now cant find any fault on the sauce. The Warden whipped up some enchiladas using Old El Paso sauce just the other evening. Was muy bueno.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jan 27, 2012)

That all looks really really good Larry


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 27, 2012)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Looks good. Ditch the Texas Pete. That junk is made in Cincinatti or some other godforsaken place. Franks taste a lot mo betta. Course real testosterone laden manly men only eat Sirriachi sauce..uh rah. Now cant find any fault on the sauce. The Warden whipped up some enchiladas using Old El Paso sauce just the other evening. Was muy bueno.



"I'm your Huckleberry", let me correct you kind sir.  Texas Pete is made in Winston Salem, North Carolina.  I like Texas Pete, Franks and Crystal, whichever is on sale is what I buy.  Love Sriracha too, but gotta keep that to moderation or I start singing Johnny Cash.......and it burned burned burned, like a ring of fire, like a ring of fire.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2012)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That makes it a yankee thing in BW's mind!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 27, 2012)

Well since those yankees from the Carolinas are so proud of their culinary heritage why dont they call the nasty stuff Carolina Pete? Why do they want to give Texas a bad reputation? This could start the War of Northern Aggression all over again.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2012)

And you would lose again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 28, 2012)

Whats this again stuff? We have just took a break in the action for a while..intermission..half time etc.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 28, 2012)

Great looking Chili Mac. We've been eating rather lean lately so I'm afraid that sort of thing is off our menu for now. :roll:


----------



## Max1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Larry you sure do have some good ideas... :P


----------



## wittdog (Jun 28, 2012)

A ring of fire. 


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------

